# New Orleans Time Share Properties with 2 bedroom units



## hcarman (May 8, 2013)

I am helping my Mom place a request through Interval for 2 bedroom time share units in New Orleans.  However, she really wants 2 bathrooms as well - which seems to be pretty rare.
She likes Bluegreen, but their 2 bedroom units only have 1.5 baths.  She likes Quarterhouse as they have 2 bathrooms - her only concern there is she got a unit without a window last time and that made her claustrophobic - so she has some concerns about that property.
She mainly has access to Interval properties - unless we do the trade for her with our RCI account.
Anyone have any suggestions on properties that might have 2 baths?  One - I believe the Wyndham, listed 1 and 3/4 bath - not sure what that means?
Location is also a big factor to her as she prefers to be able to walk to the French Quarter and be in a safe section of town.  The street car line is possible if she chooses a property in the Garden District.


----------



## ronparise (May 8, 2013)

There arent many timeshare properties in New Orleans, and 2 bedroom units are few and far between

You have elliminated two of the best, Blugreens Club La Pension and the Quarter House and I dont think Wyndhams La Belle Maison trades through Interval

Hotel de l'eau Vive has 2 bedroom 2 bath units (I own one)

1 3/4 baths means a shower, no tub in the second bath

It may be more  expensive, but given your concerns and the very few 2 bedroom choices available, I would do a one bedroom and a studio at Avenue Plaza in the Garden District.  There  are some adjacent one bedrooms and studios there with connecting doors (essentially lockoffs) and The front desk is very accommodating when it comes to room assignment requests.  At worst you can almost for sure get them on the same floor. The bathrooms have showers, no tubs, The kitchens are not full kitchens, but close (no oven)


----------



## hcarman (May 9, 2013)

ronparise said:


> There arent many timeshare properties in New Orleans, and 2 bedroom units are few and far between
> 
> You have elliminated two of the best, Blugreens Club La Pension and the Quarter House and I dont think Wyndhams La Belle Maison trades through Interval
> 
> ...




Thanks for you advice.  I try to tell my Mom that timeshare properties in New Orleans are different - rooms tend to be smaller, not all have windows, bathrooms are smaller, etc.  But, that is the price you pay for being in a historical building in a great location.  She worries when you she brings another couple that they might have expectations based on the Hilton Head timeshares they own.  Your idea of two separate units may be a good one.  I had thought about that - assuming she can get two units at the same property.
What do you think of the Hotel de leau vive?  I noticed you said you own there?  She said she has read very mixed reviews?  Where is it located?  What is the source of the bad reviews?
Thanks!


----------



## ronparise (May 9, 2013)

hcarman said:


> Thanks for you advice.  I try to tell my Mom that timeshare properties in New Orleans are different - rooms tend to be smaller, not all have windows, bathrooms are smaller, etc.  But, that is the price you pay for being in a historical building in a great location.  She worries when you she brings another couple that they might have expectations based on the Hilton Head timeshares they own.  Your idea of two separate units may be a good one.  I had thought about that - assuming she can get two units at the same property.
> What do you think of the Hotel de leau vive?  I noticed you said you own there?  She said she has read very mixed reviews?  Where is it located?  What is the source of the bad reviews?
> Thanks!



I own at Hotel de leau vive, but Ive never stayed there. . The resort is two buildings, one old and one new, The old building I think is where the poor reviews came from...from people that expect an 1850's building in the city to be like a purpose built Hilton resort. The new building is well...new. but its no Hilton The address is 315 Tchoupitoulas Street, (google map)

Of the New Orleans timeshares La Belle Maison is the only one thats new but it is an urban location and some rooms only have windows to the atrium. Unfortunately  it doesnt trade through II


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 10, 2013)

Ron, I stayed in a 2/2 in La Belle for a week where the 2nd BDR had glass in the double French Doors into the bedroom, BUT no window to the outside or atrium -- there was sheers on the French Doors. I was travelling with one of my PIA male friends (my RCI exchange) and was NOT going to give up my MBR with private bath.

I just remember - that was an RCI exchange! First week of September.


----------



## ronparise (May 10, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Ron, I stayed in a 2/2 in La Belle for a week where the 2nd BDR had glass in the double French Doors into the bedroom, BUT no window to the outside or atrium -- there was sheers on the French Doors. I was travelling with one of my PIA male friends (my RCI exchange) and was NOT going to give up my MBR with private bath.
> 
> I just remember - that was an RCI exchange! First week of September.



Thanks Linda.  Ive made a lot of reservations here, but I still havent seen the place myself. Every little bit of info like this helps me. No one likes surprises,  so I try to inform my guests about all the little quirks they might encounter. and a 2 bedroom that doesnt offer much privacy is certainly one of those quirks


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 10, 2013)

Ron, the privacy was fine by me, but as always those sleeping on a sofa bed might have been unhappy. And my PIA friend, did not get his "church objections" line out on his "modesty" issue ==> figured he spent at least 2 hours trying to figure out IF I could look into his personal space via the peep-a-boo'ing thru his door curtains.


----------



## hcarman (May 12, 2013)

Does anyone have any information on Avenue Plaza?  Interval lists the property as having 2 bedroom units, but if you go to the Avenue Plaza website I only see one bedrooms and studios listed. So, I assume the two bedrooms are lockoffs composed of a one bedroom and a studio?  Also, sounds like they basically have two bathrooms?
I know the location is not the French Quarter, but sounds as if it is a nice property in the Garden District -with easy street car access?  We are thinking of adding this to our "Request First".  Thanks.


----------



## ronparise (May 12, 2013)

hcarman said:


> Does anyone have any information on Avenue Plaza?  Interval lists the property as having 2 bedroom units, but if you go to the Avenue Plaza website I only see one bedrooms and studios listed. So, I assume the two bedrooms are lockoffs composed of a one bedroom and a studio?  Also, sounds like they basically have two bathrooms?
> I know the location is not the French Quarter, but sounds as if it is a nice property in the Garden District -with easy street car access?  We are thinking of adding this to our "Request First".  Thanks.



I own several units here.

Avenue Plaza has no 2 bedroom units, only studios and one bedrooms. Although there are studios adjacent to one bedrooms with connecting doors, and presumably if you have reserved a studio and a one bedroom, the resort staff can  give you one of these pairs and unlock the connecting door. but they dont offer them as a lockoff.  Every unit has a kitchen (stovetop and microwave for cooking, but no oven). The baths have showers, no tubs. Some of the studios have one king sized bed, some have two Queens. You cant choose the one you want when you make your reservation, you have to make your request at the resort. I suggest calling a few days ahead of check in. 

As you know this place is in the Garden District, not the French Quarter. The historic Saint Charles streetcar stops right in front, and it runs all night. Valet Parking is available at $12 a day. Most folks will park their car and use the streetcar.  There is a courtyard with a pool and hot tub, a rooftop deck a full gym and spa. Mr Johns steakhouse (said to be the best in town) is located in the building.  The pool although small is probably the largest of any timeshare in town. There is a haunted house on the property (The Ashley House) Guests at Avenue Plaza can tour it for free.


----------



## hcarman (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the very helpful information on New Orleans time share properties.  Avenue Plaza sounds like an interesting alternative if you are OK with not being in the French Quarter.  The parking is a lot cheaper.  I also did not realize the street car ran all night long.  That is good to know.  Mom grew up in the Garden District so we know that area well.  Thanks again.


----------



## zzcn69 (May 13, 2013)

I own a 3 br 2 bath unit in Hotel DLV Annex and stayed there in April. This is a very spacious unit with a flat screen TV in all the bedrooms and one in the LR. This is a nice unit, but definitely not posh. On the negative size, for a unit that sleeps 8, there is only a 30 gallon water heater. I have previously stayed in the old section of HDLV, and lack of hot water was an issue there , too.  I chatted with the developer about the hot water issue. He told me the Annex burned down after Katrina, and he felt very lucky to get it built back so quickly and did the best he could under the trying circumstances. I can sympathize with him, but the fact remains that I'd have to think twice about paying $300 a night for a unit with limited hot water. Hoe this helps.


----------



## hcarman (May 14, 2013)

zzcn69 said:


> I own a 3 br 2 bath unit in Hotel DLV Annex and stayed there in April. This is a very spacious unit with a flat screen TV in all the bedrooms and one in the LR. This is a nice unit, but definitely not posh. On the negative size, for a unit that sleeps 8, there is only a 30 gallon water heater. I have previously stayed in the old section of HDLV, and lack of hot water was an issue there , too.  I chatted with the developer about the hot water issue. He told me the Annex burned down after Katrina, and he felt very lucky to get it built back so quickly and did the best he could under the trying circumstances. I can sympathize with him, but the fact remains that I'd have to think twice about paying $300 a night for a unit with limited hot water. Hoe this helps.



Is the name Hotel DLV Annex?  I couldn't locate it - do you have a link?  Sounds as though this is a hotel - not something that can be traded into?  But, I would still like to check it out and keep it in mind.


----------



## zzcn69 (May 19, 2013)

*Info on HDLV*

The 2 buildings are lumped together as HDLV. The units in the annex have an A after the Unit No. You can trade into them. There are no 3Br/2Bath units in the old building to my knowledge so if you see a 3 br on line, it is in the Annex. Hope this helps. Will be glad to answer any other questions.


----------



## hcarman (May 20, 2013)

zzcn69 said:


> The 2 buildings are lumped together as HDLV. The units in the annex have an A after the Unit No. You can trade into them. There are no 3Br/2Bath units in the old building to my knowledge so if you see a 3 br on line, it is in the Annex. Hope this helps. Will be glad to answer any other questions.



Thanks.  Does it trade through RCI or Interval?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (May 30, 2013)

zzcn69 said:


> The 2 buildings are lumped together as HDLV. The units in the annex have an A after the Unit No. You can trade into them. There are no 3Br/2Bath units in the old building to my knowledge so if you see a 3 br on line, it is in the Annex. Hope this helps. Will be glad to answer any other questions.



Are you referring to Hotel de L’Eau Vive?? There is no property in New Orleans named "HDLV" or "Hotel DLV". 

Hotel de L’Eau Vive has 3BR units and it trades on both RCI and Interval.


----------



## hcarman (Jul 9, 2013)

*Avenue Plaza Resort*

Still waiting on our pending request for a two bedroom unit in New Orleans for November.  One interesting thing is that Interval did confirm that Avenue Plaza Resort has two bedroom,two bath units.  As such, we went ahead and added this property to our search request as well.  It is obvious from a previous poster, and from what I see online for this resort, that the two bedroom units are actually comprised of a one bedroom unit and a studio unit - with a connector door.  However, when you look at Interval's site - you only see one bedroom units and studio units available - never a two bedroom.  So, I am confused as to why Interval says they have 2 bedrooms at this property, but I only ever see studios and one bedrooms - often with the same exact check-in dates.  Twice it appears as though our request would have matched - as there was both a studio and a one bedroom available during our date range with the same check- in dates.

Has anyone ever traded into a "two bedroom unit" with Interval at this property?  Or, is there a glitch in the system where Interval lists the property as having 2 bedrooms based on a studio and 1 bedroom with a connector door - but they never actually show up as such on their site.  Please advise if anyone has had any experience with trades into this property?  Thanks!


----------



## chapjim (Jul 9, 2013)

What dates in November were you looking for?


----------



## hcarman (Jul 9, 2013)

First choice week would be check in on the weekend of November 8th, second choice would be check in the weekend before Thanksgiving.  But, we definitely need a two bedroom, two bath resort.  We got lucky last year and got a unit at Quarter House for Thanksgiving.  This year I am seeing very little in New Orleans anytime in November.


----------



## chapjim (Jul 9, 2013)

[_Please review the TUGBBS Posting Rules.  Advertising is not permitted in the discussion forums.  You may contact the other poster directly by clicking on the username in the post. Posts ensuing from this post have been deleted._]


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 11, 2013)

There is very little in New Orleans period. You are going to find that since the economy has bounced back, a place like New Orleans that has very few timeshares will be slim pickin's from here on out. A comparison to the last 5 years is no longer apples to apples.


----------



## chapjim (Jul 13, 2013)

chapjim said:


> [_Please review the TUGBBS Posting Rules.  Advertising is not permitted in the discussion forums.  You may contact the other poster directly by clicking on the username in the post. Posts ensuing from this post have been deleted._]



Sorry!  I thought I was responding to a solicitation although in your eyes, there's probably no difference.  I'll be good!


----------

